# moshimoshi!



## taka (Jan 8, 2004)

moshimoshi! I am told to come here to say welcome! My name is taka. I am from Yokohama, Japan. It is big city (not big like Tokyo). Not many cat, not very big room for them, unless they are for eating! it sad, people eat cat. but my cat stay indoor so it not escape. 

I try learn english so I come here. I think it is word chat in english. English very hard, but I learn often. Please not be angry at me for my english. I know word can be wrong but I try hard to make understand. I use book for word I do not know to translate but it still make difficult. I have much to learn.

arigatou means thank you! arigatou to you!

Taka


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

One of my favorite American movies is Lord of the Rings too! Have all three movies come out in Japan yet?

In Japanese cartoons, I also really like Evangelion. I watch so much!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi again, Taka. In another post you said that "Spirited Away" was called "Sen to Chihiro no kamikakushi" in Japan. I understand "Sen to Chihiro." That was the little girl's name(s). But what does "no kamikakushi" mean?


----------



## taka (Jan 8, 2004)

it is to mean to disappear strangley i think make meaning correct.

thank you!

Taka


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Oh, well that makes sense!

Taka, arigatou!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Nice to have you.

I think most of us are familiar about Yokahama from the tires that are produced there!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Taka, It is so nice to have you with us! You're right; using English will help you to learn faster. I think you must be very intelligent because Japanese is so different. I don't know if I could learn it! Tell us more about your cat, please. Do you have pictures?


----------



## taka (Jan 8, 2004)

My cat is that of a kind from japan. I know not how to say it in english. In japan it is called kirigami gama.Very sorry! One time long ago this type of cat had of ouken is japanese word. maybe word is royalty? is that correct? if you did not come of royalty you could not have this cat kind.

Soon then after the royalty no people could have cats, cats must be free. to have a cat was sentence to death. but now is different time and people can have cats. People still not like cats, my cat stays home to not be lost or taken.

In Tokyo, a bridge name is Nekomatabashi is name of cat like mine. This cat Nekomatabashi steal gold to help owner. I wish my cat would steal gold!

Cat name is Kohana which is to mean little flower is correct.

Thank you!

Taka


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Hope to see a picture of your cat soon. I watched The Last Samurai and I remember "arigatou", it was a great movie... :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Taka - Welcome to the forum. 
Conversation is the best way to improve vocabulary and grammar. I am also a non native English speaker and the way I learned the language(s) was by writing lots of compositions. You will to be so good in English in no time, trust me
If I remember correctly from school, from my collegues that were taking Japanese, there are no verbs to express motion in Japanese. It must be that much more difficult for you to understand the psychology of a foreign language. Way to go 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I checked google, and the name of Taka's cat is Japanese bobtail. What an interesting story about the cat and the bridge! Here's an example of the breed:


----------



## Rayona (Jul 24, 2003)

Kawai, desu ne? Irrashai mase Taka!
>>>(


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Oh! Japanese bobtails are so cute!

Taka, I hope you will be able to share some pictures of your cat with us soon!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Taka -- very nice to have you. I admire that you are trying to learn english -- it's a pain in the butt, so I'm told.  I can't wait to see pictures of your cat!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

Taka, watashi wa PeanutsMom  I took Japanese for one semester, and once we started the kangi I was super-lost! I still have the textbook and I would like to start learning again. I know how hard the Japanese-English differences are, and I am an ESL (English as a Second Lang) teacher so I know you should be very proud of your language abilities!

Your cat looks so interesting and different from anything I've seen here. It's funny what you said about royalty-I think my cat thinks SHE is a Princess! (well that's how we treat her anyway)

Welcome from another newbie.


----------



## taka (Jan 8, 2004)

Domo, Rayona! Hai! 日本語を話すか。 彼らが本当私の子ネコ言うことがある それは日本のBobtail であることか。

I so sorry. I must speak english. I am want to make pictures on chat of Kohana. I not have camera, will make try and recieve one soon! Cat like Jeanie say, this japanese bobtail it is called in america. I learning new english all time now!

Thank you!

Taka


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome!!


----------

